# Goats in the movies!



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Phil and I just watched _Artois the Goat_. It was a little weird but very funny. 
[youtube:rp1exuad]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ejyIBucSg4[/youtube:rp1exuad]
Since it's a small independent film, it's pretty obscure, so you may not be able to find it if you don't have Netflix. Try it out sometime if you get a chance!


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

I got it from Amazon.com. Thank you for the recommendation. It was wonderful! Warning: non-goat people may not get some of the jokes, but I loved it immensely!

Karen


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

I forgot to mention that whenever the goats made noises on the movie, my Akbash rushed over to the TV and barked. They used real goat sounds.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I seen a goat ringtone on

http://www.wildtones.com/index.php

incase any of you were interested in unique tones.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow! what a great way to drive the dog crazy.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

My son ordered Artois the Goat for me on his NetFlix account. I watched it tonight with the grandkids. Fun!

Thanks for the heads up!

UPDATE: I watched it again and it was even better the second time. So many funny, little details!


----------

